#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μίσθωση κατοικίας και χρήση μέρους της για επαγγελματική έδρα

## leonora

Καλησπέρα κ. Κολυδά,

σκοπεύω να νοικιάσω διαμέρισμα προκειμένου να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως κατοικία μου και παράλληλα μέρος αυτού ως γραφείο-επαγγελματική έδρα. 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω καταρχήν αν έχω το δικαίωμα για κάτι τέτοιο. 
Επίσης, θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε για το τι χρειάζεται εκ μέρους του ιδιοκτήτη. Θα πρέπει να αναγράφονται και οι δύο χρήσεις στο μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο ή μήπως αρκεί συμβόλαιο για κύρια χρήση κατοικίας και υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη για παραχώρηση μέρος της για επαγγελματική μου έδρα;

Ο ιδιοκτήτης σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δηλώνει στην εφορία το ακίνητό του ως κατοικία ή ως επαγγελματικής χρήσης; 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## accounter

_Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιησεις ως εδρα την κατοικια σου . Στο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικο να μπει και ο όρος οτι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και για επαγγελματική έδρα ! ( προσοχή όχι η λέξη στέγη )

Δαπάνες Κατοικίας - έδρας ελεύθερου επαγγελματία ._


Ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με βιβλία Β΄ κατηγορίας δηλώνει ως έδρα την κατοικία του. Οι δαπάνες της κατοικίας, όπως θέρμανση, ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ, καταχωρούνται στα βιβλία του; Τι ποσοστό αυτών εκπίπτει από το εισόδημα και τι ισχύει για τον ΦΠΑ;


*ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ*



Όπως είναι γνωστό οι δαπάνες αυτές (ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ κ.λπ.) συνιστούν δαπάνες τις επιχείρησης που εκπίπτουν από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδά της, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 31 του ΚΦΕ και την Πολ. 1005/2005. Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με την ίδια εγκύκλιο η δαπάνη ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της μισθώτριας επιχείρησης έστω και εάν ο μετρητής έχει παραμείνει στο όνομα του ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου (εκμισθωτή), η δε δαπάνη τηλεφώνου, εκπίπτει από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της μισθώτριας επιχείρησης έστω και εάν το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στον ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου. Αρκεί να αποδεικνύεται ότι κατά την χρονική περίοδο στην οποία αναφέρονται αυτές οι δαπάνες, η επιχείρηση λειτουργούσε στη διεύθυνση αυτή.


Ωστόσο, οι προϋποθέσεις για την αναγνώριση της έκπτωσης των δαπανών αυτών, είναι η τήρηση ακριβών  και επαρκών βιβλίων (Β΄ ή Γ΄ κατηγορίας του ΚΒΣ), η αναγραφή των προς έκπτωση δαπανών στα βιβλία αυτά και τέλος η χρησιμοποίησή τους (διενέργειά τους) για τις ανάγκες της επιχείρησης.

Στην περίπτωση που ως έδρα χρησιμοποιείται η κατοικία του επιτηδευματία, είναι προφανές ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται το σύνολο των εν λόγω δαπανών για τις ανάγκες της επιχείρησης, αφού ένα μέρος τους αναλώνεται για την κάλυψη οικογενειακών και προσωπικών αναγκών. 
Η Φορολογική Αρχή δεδομένου ότι είναι αδύνατον να ορίσει ένα πάγιο και γενικά εφαρμοζόμενο τρόπο διαχωρισμού των δαπανών αυτών, έχει αναθέσει αυτόν στην ελεγκτική εξουσία του Προϊστάμενου της αρμόδιας ΔΟΥ ως θέμα πραγματικό και κρινόμενο κατά περίπτωση (ενδεικτικό το έγγραφο με Αρ. Πρωτ. 1027847/540/Α0012/23.4.2007). Στην πράξη είναι σύνηθες να διαχωρίζουμε τις δαπάνες αυτές σε επαγγελματικές - εκπιπτόμενες και προσωπικές στη βάση αντικειμενικών, κατά το δυνατόν, κριτηρίων. Τέτοιο κριτήριο, μπορεί να είναι π.χ. το εμβαδόν του χώρου που χρησιμοποιείται ως γραφείο, για τις ανάγκες της δραστηριότητας ή του επαγγέλματος, σε σχέση με το συνολικό εμβαδό της οικίας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι η αναγνώριση ή όχι προς έκπτωση, των δαπανών αυτών επαφίεται τελικά στην ελεγκτική αρμοδιότητα του Προϊστάμενου της ΔΟΥ του φορολογουμένου. 
Σχετικά με την καταχώριση των εν λόγω δαπανών στα βιβλία του επιτηδευματία είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορούμε να καταχωρίσουμε «μέρος» ενός ενιαίου παραστατικού τόσο για λόγους λογιστικής τακτοποίησης, όσο και για λόγους τήρησης των διατάξεων του ΚΒΣ. Έτσι στα βιβλία καταχωρίζεται το σύνολο των δαπανών και κατά την υποβολή της φορολογικής δήλωσης, γίνεται φορολογική αναμόρφωση των κερδών, με την προσθήκη των μη εκπιπτόμενων δαπανών, ως λογιστικών διαφορών στους κωδικούς 564 - 565 ή 566, κατά περίπτωση, του πίνακα ΣΤΆ η), του εντύπου Ε3. 
Κατά ανάλογο τρόπο στο άρθρο 30, παρ.1, του Κώδικα ΦΠΑ προβλέπεται ο γενικός κανόνας της έκπτωσης από το φόρο εκροών, του φόρου με τον οποίον έχουν επιβαρυνθεί οι εισροές κατά το μέρος που τα αγαθά και οι υπηρεσίες χρησιμοποιούνται για την πραγματοποίηση πράξεων που υπάγονται στο φόρο (φορολογητέες). Ομοίως, δεν έχει οριστεί από την Διοίκηση πάγιος τρόπος διαχωρισμού του εκπιπτόμενου και μη ΦΠΑ στην περίπτωση που η δαπάνη αφορά επαγγελματική και ταυτόχρονα, προσωπική χρήση, και περαιτέρω επιμερίζεται. Έτσι, θα πρέπει ο φορολογούμενος επί τη βάσει των κριτηρίων επιμερισμού που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στη φορολογία εισοδήματος, να διαχωρίσει τον ΦΠΑ σε εκπιπτόμενο και μη, αναλόγως προς το μέρος της δαπάνης το οποίο αφορά την επαγγελματική του δραστηριότητα, καταχωρίζοντας το υπόλοιπο μη εκπιπτόμενο, σε λογαριασμό εξόδων. Θα ακολουθήσει η φορολογική αναμόρφωση του υπολοίπου αυτού ποσού του ΦΠΑ, με την αναγραφή του στους ως άνω κωδικούς του Ε3. 
Τέλος επισημαίνεται, ότι για τις ανάγκες του ΚΕΠΥΟ, δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή στοιχείων διασταύρωσης, για τη ΔΕΗ, τον ΟΤΕ και τις κοινόχρηστες δαπάνες. Είναι σαφές ότι εάν ληφθεί στοιχείο (π.χ. ΤΠΥ), για το οποίο προβλέπεται η υποβολή του, με βάση το άρθρο 20 του ΚΒΣ, για διασταύρωση (π.χ. έξοδα επισκευής ή συντήρησης της οικίας), θα πρέπει να αναγραφεί στις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις ολόκληρο το ποσό αυτό (αφού ο εκδότης του ΤΠΥ, υποχρεωτικά, θα αναγράψει στην αντίστοιχη κατάσταση πελατών, για τον ίδιο σκοπό, το συνολικό ποσό του παραστατικού).

----------

